# كل مايتعلق بهندسة التفاعلات الكيميائية



## نجمة الكتب (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم.... للفائدة تذكروا كل مايعلق بأسس الكيميائية ..


----------



## kamal Nashar (8 أغسطس 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المواضيع وننتظر الجديد من المشاركات والتي تزيد من روح المشاركة للجميع ...


----------



## ammar majeed (9 أغسطس 2009)

الاساسيات مهمه جدا مشكور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_ادامكم الله عزة لنل وذخر_


----------



## aahmh86 (12 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يجزيك عننا كل خير.


----------



## مهندسة_2009 (6 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووور جدا اخى الكريم
وربنا يوفقك لفعل الخير دائما


----------



## مهندس فيصل الحويطي (7 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافيه 

والي يبي يستفيد اكثر يفتح كتاب فوقلر مره رائع 
تحياتي لكم


----------



## مهنس الشرقيه (11 مايو 2010)

انا مهندس الشرقيه وانا سعيد اننى مشترك فى المنتدى واحب اشكر كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى المفيد جدا كما احب اشكر الزملاء المشاركين وادعوا الله الرحمن الرحيم القادر ان انتفع بهذا المنتدى وان انفع الزملاء وان يجعلنى مفتاح للخير مغلاق للشر


----------



## farouq dabag (12 مايو 2010)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## دنياي (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي
الف شكر لك كنت محتاج بعض المعلومات عن هالشي 
بارك الله بك وتقبل سلامي
دنياي


----------



## ابن ضبعان (14 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكر جميع القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع ونامل ان يستفيد جميع الاعضاء وشكرا للجميع


----------



## ابن ضبعان (14 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو الافادة كيف يتم تبريد حمض الكبريت المركز عندم يتم تحويلة الى محلول وشكرا:32:


----------



## اوراق مبعثره (20 فبراير 2013)

مشكور :56:


----------



## برزان درويش (22 فبراير 2013)

ان شاء الله يجعله الله في حسنات اعمالك


----------



## برزان درويش (22 فبراير 2013)

ذا الكتاب روووووووووووووووووووووووعة الله يبارك بيك


----------



## Eng.Doaa.M (22 فبراير 2013)

جزاكِ الله خيراُ كثيرا


----------



## armoty (26 مارس 2013)

نرجو مقادير كريم اس
اس فقط او معجون كريم بحيث انا الى اضع الاضفات


----------

